# Striper in er 11/15/14



## L8FRFSHN (Oct 11, 2012)

Three of us fished the Elizabeth River toward the Steel Bridge and managed 5 striper. The skinny one in the middle is 19 1/2, the longest was 26. Wouldn't have kept the skinny one, but it swallowed the white curly tail I was using, would have died anyway. We fished from 3:00 to about 5:00. The high tide was at 3:45. I stuck with the curly tail and the other two were using mirror lures. We're going to try it again today.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Good work. It was a chilly one yesterday. Well worth braving the lower temps.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch...I was skunked this weekend.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for the report.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

good job! did u see any specks or is the water too cold there now?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Smittroc said:


> good job! did u see any specks or is the water too cold there now?


Planning on distance casting from across the pond  ..or are you finally back state side?


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Was this on a boat or were you able to find a good land spot?


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

I know fish migrate in all sorts of waters and they will pick up whatever they eat. I was reading that the Elizabeth River has been getting healthier, but some of the resident specs you shouldn't eat. What are your guys reviews on this topic?


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2014)

Wkndfishlife said:


> I know fish migrate in all sorts of waters and they will pick up whatever they eat. I was reading that the Elizabeth River has been getting healthier, but some of the resident specs you shouldn't eat. What are your guys reviews on this topic?


I've eaten pups, specks, and croaker from the ER. I don't think there's anything to worry about if you cook the meat. The fish you eat from the bay at one time could have been in the polluted rivers.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

They only recommend eating resident fish 2 times amonth because of the amount of toxic pcb thats found in them. Look up elizibeth river report card and give it a read. I think ur ok on migrating species though


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Planning on distance casting from across the pond  ..or are you finally back state side?


hahahahahahaha!! good one. no i'm still over here. just curios that's all. I may be doing some red sea fishing here soon. if it's any good i'll post just to contribute..


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report.... Finally back in town and am trying to hit up the ER soon.

As for the resident fish.... how do we find that out? Check the drivers license for each fish?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Tidelfish.coM has a big write up on the ER report card and what should and shouldn't be eaten. I know crabs were the biggest no no to eat.


----------

